# If you...



## Nebulous (Nov 6, 2022)

…Were an ice cream flavor, what would you be, and why?
…Could have any superpower, what would you want, and why?
…Could instantly become an expert in any subject or field, what would that be, and why?
…Could time travel to any year, past or future, when would you pick, and why?
…Could only watch one movie for the rest of your life, what would it be, and why?
…Could host a party with three celebrities, living or dead, who would you invite, and why?
…Could adopt any animal, including rare species and fictional creatures, what would you adopt, and why?
…Could live in any fictional world or land, what would that be, and why?
…Hosted a talk show, who would you want to interview as your first guest?
…Could cast anyone to portray you in the story of your life, who would that be, and why?
…Had to wear the same t-shirt with a word or phrase on it for a year, what would you want that word or phrase to be?
…Knew you wouldn’t fail, what one thing would you do?
…Had to star in a reality show, which should would you pick, and why?
…Wrote a memoir, what would the title be, and why?
…Met the Wizard of Oz, what would you ask for?
…Could instantly learn another language without studying it, which one would you pick?
…Could hang out with a fictional character for a day, who would you pick and what would you do together?
…Were the last person on Earth, how would you keep yourself entertained?
…Won the lottery, what is the first thing you’d buy?
…Could bring back any fashion trend, what would it be?
…Had to be stranded on a deserted island with either your worst enemy or no one, which would you choose, and why?
…Could name a newly discovered planet or star, what would you name it, and why?
…Could add anyone to Mt. Rushmore, who would that be, and why?
…Could be adopted by any fictional family, which would you pick, and why?
…Met an alien, what’s the first question you’d ask them?
…Could invent a new word, what would it be and what would it mean?
…Could have the world’s largest collection of anything, what item would you want that to be?
…Could break any world record, which would you pick?
…Were stuck in a Zombie apocalypse, what three famous people would you want on your team?
…Could go back in time and meet your five-year-old self, what would you what to tell them?
…Had to have three songs represent your personality and life, which would you select?


----------

